# Youth Football in Berlin?



## beesknees369 (May 15, 2011)

Hello!

My almost 11 year old son and I will be living in Berlin for 3-4 months this coming fall. He is very serious about football and very good at it for his age, and I was wondering if anyone on this board would have any suggestions on how I could go about getting him involved with a youth league or team and playing while we are there?

I found some information on Sportsforum Berlin Hohenschönhausen, but can't locate a specific website with details yet.

He does not speak any German yet, but I'm hoping that won't be a problem, when it comes to football at least. We'll be studying it before and upon arrival.

Thanks very much in advance for any suggestions. 

Holly


----------



## Michele_B (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

everywhere in Berlin you will find football sportsclubs for youngsters! Have a google research about Jugendfussballvereine/ Fussballverein für Kinder + Berlin + Name of the quarter you will live in (it makes no sens sending him to Hohenschönhausen if you will stay in Charlottenburg)!


----------

